# Range hood - ducted or ductless?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ductless, does work as long as you keep the filters clean, ductless requires a carbon filter in addition to a grease trap style filter. The carbon filters are about $30 and need to be replaced say annually.

Mark

Edit - the advantage of ductless other than the obvious reasons, is, you don't pump you conditioned air out of the house.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If you can install a vent to outside, while maintaing spec's, you'll be much better off. it's also a one time thing. although the recirculated type will pick up some of the particulates it will still just dump the air back into room..


----------

